# [Risolto] crash di openoffice-bin-3.1.1 all'avvio

## wiklex

Ultimamente evitavo l'aggiornamento di openoffice perchè non mi andava di compilare per 6 ore e anche per mancanza di spazio sul disco... così ho deciso di passare ad openoffice-bin, con la brutta sorpresa che questo va in crash.

Precisamente all'avvio (anche al primo in assoluto) si apre la finestra di ripristino file, posso annullare l'operazione dal tasto Annulla, dalla X o cliccare avanti e poi su Ok... il risultato è una finestra che mi dice che OpenOffice è andato in crash, cliccando su Ok, ricomincia la tiritera e sono obbligato a forzare l'uscita.

Inizialmente durante l'emerge mi dava questo problema: https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=287536 ma mi portava comunque a termine l'installazione.

Seguendo un consiglio trovato in un consiglio ho cambiato ./* in /* nella riga 22 del file /usr/portage/eclass/rpm.eclass

Riemergendo è sparito l'errore che mi dava, ma il mio problema è sempre lo stesso... sono in panico, adesso non posso neanche riemergere l'openoffice perchè non ho abbastanza spazio (addirittura sto usando Google Document pur di non usare xp...)Last edited by wiklex on Wed Nov 11, 2009 12:00 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Onip

prova a rimuovere (o rinominare per sicurezza) la dir nascosta nella tua home con le impostazioni di ooo. Dovrebbe essere .ooQualcosa

----------

## wiklex

perfetto, grazie mille... forse gli errori in emerge mi hanno deviato... e non ho pensato alla cartella di configurazione...

ti ringrazio

----------

